# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  تحميل  مخطوطات موقع جامعة فريبورغ الالمانية

## أحمد البكري

كنت قد رأيت على ملتقى أهل الحديث مشاركة بعنوان :
موقع تابع لجامعة فريبورغ الالمانية يحتوي على اكثر من 2000 مخطوطة من موريتانيا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=279383

إلا أن الأخوة - بارك الله فيهم- يبدو أنهم لم ينتبهوا إلى أنه يمكن تحميل المخطوطات من الموقع في ملفات مضغوطة أو كصور, لذلك أحببت التنبيه هنا لعل أحد الإخوة ينبههم إلى ذلك حتى لا تضيع أوقاتهم في تحميلها صورة صورة.

والطريقة هي:

الدخول على رابط التصفح للمخطوطة على سبيل المثال:مخطوطة : شرح نونية الألغاز النحوية ، لسعيد بن لب الأندلسي

فاضغط على Met ainformation التي تظهر على جانب الشاشة 
ستفتح صفحة معلومات : 



> Dokumente :
> DocPortal_derivate_3056
> Anzeigen [schriften.html] ( 5922 kB) ZIP generieren Details >>





لتحميل المخطوط في ملف مضغوط اختر ZIP generieren وإذا أردت تحميلها كصور اختر Details حيث ستفتح لك روابط الصور


وقد كنت اليوم اليوم حملت معظم المخطوطات التي تخص علوم القرآن والتي وضعت روابطها في مشاركتي بعنوان "مخطوطات في علوم القرآن" في هذا المجلس المبارك.

----------


## أحمد البكري

كما أنه يمكن البحث عن المخطوطات من خلال عنوان المخطوط أو اسم المؤلف

----------


## أحمد البكري

عجالة الراكب وقبس الذاهب في علوم القرآن ، للأمين بن سيد أحمد الديماني





ملف مضغوط

http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00005173

روابط الصور:


mfmau21740100.0001.jpg 


mfmau21740100.0002.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0003.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0004.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0005.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0006.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0007.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0008.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0009.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0010.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0011.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0012.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0013.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0014.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0015.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0016.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0017.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0018.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0019.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0020.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0021.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0022.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0023.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0024.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0025.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0026.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0027.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0028.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0029.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0030.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0031.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0032.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0033.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0034.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0035.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0036.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0037.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0038.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0039.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0040.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0041.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0042.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0043.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0044.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0045.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0046.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0047.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0048.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0049.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0050.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0051.jpg 



mfmau21740100.0052.jpg

----------


## أحمد البكري

تفسير ( ضياء التأويل في معاني التنزيل ) لابن محمد عبد الله بن فودي النيجيري المتوفى عام 1245هـ
الجزء الأول



http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00004011



الجزء الثاني 



ملف مضغوط:
ZIP generieren

صفحة روابط الصور:

Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

كناش في الأدب [وثائق أدبية]
لأحمد بن محمد

تبدو غير واضحة بسبب سوء التصوير



ملف مضغوط:
ZIP generieren

صفحة روابط الصور:
Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح أشعار الستة الجاهليين
أبو بكر بن بن أحمد الديماني





الصور كما ترى غير مقروءة

ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

طرة ألفية ابن مالك [الجزء الأول والثاني]
المختار بن بونَ





ZIP generieren 

Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

منظومة الملح !





الملف المضغوط:
ZIP generieren 


روابط الصور: 
Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

الناموس في حل ألفاظ خطبة القاموس
الشيخ محمد بن حنبل





 الملف المضغوط:
ZIP generieren 


روابط الصور:   Details >>

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح مثلث ابن مالك
عبدالله العتيق







ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

اختصار دواء السكتة ؛ العارضة لمن بحث في الشعراء الستة
عبدالله بن أبيه الديماني





التصوير سيء حدا

ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

المعين للطلاب في نوعي التمييز والإعراب
عبدالله بن أيبيه الديماني





ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

الوضع الجديد لفني المخارج و الصفات وما والاهما من فني الفواصل و التجويد 
للشيخ سيد أحمد بن أسمه الديماني









ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

درر التعبير عن غرر التفسير ، للشيخ محمد ابن حنبل الحسني 







ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

الذهب الإبريز في تفسير كتاب الله العزيز

http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00003198






.



شرح المفضل في شرح المفصل

http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00003017

----------


## أحمد البكري

كنز العمال

العلائي

ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

سلم العلم والآداب ومعراج الحكمة وفصل الخطاب

محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن احبيب البهناوي

( 129883 kB)

رابط تحميل:
ZIP generieren

صفحة روابط الصور:
Details











نوازل فقهية

( 86581 kB)
ZIP generieren Details 





.


الرحمة في الطب والحكمة

( 71776 kB) ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب الأنساب

محمد والد بن مصطفى بن خالنا
( 2089 kB) ZIP generieren Details




كشف النقاب عن أسرار فاتحة الكتاب

( 34322 kB) ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب النوازل
عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن طالب بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أحمد الولي المحجوبي

 ( 72157  kB)    ZIP generieren Details 



.



كتاب في الطب العربي
 ( 5566  kB)    ZIP generieren Details 





ميزان عمل القسام ودافع الغبن عن الاسهام (الفرائض)
( 5688  kB)    ZIP generieren Details >> 













الذهب الإبريز في تفسير كتاب الله العزيز ج1

http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00003197
 ( 26390  kB)    ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب في البيان

عبد الله بن الحاج 
وشرحه لابن المؤلف

(نقص: ورقة أولى)
ZIP generieren Details 






.
كتاب الفقر والزهد

( 18662 kB) ZIP generieren Details







.


النصيحة الرائقة الكافية

ZIP generieren Details 






ورقات من كتاب في الطب

ZIP generieren Details

----------


## أحمد البكري

أنساب صنهاجة في موريتانية

ZIP generieren Details

----------

